# Anything Becky can do I can do....



## lostprophet (Dec 9, 2007)

but not as good

Well its was very cold and wet and grey today so I thought sod it I'm off to london to copy some of Becky's shots MWHAHAHAhahahahaaaaaa

So who do I bump into frozen stiff on a bridge?

Becky







*click image for high res*

The Eye with a wide one




After bribing the London Eye operator to speed it up a bit we headed over the other side of the river to photograph the Eye doing about 97mph






Bloody cold but worth it 8 shot photo stitch


----------



## Becky (Dec 9, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Becky



In case anyone was wondering what going to bed at 3:30am and getting up early looks like...


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 9, 2007)

Becky said:


> In case anyone was wondering what going to bed at 3:30am and getting up early looks like...



no need to show off!

just cos some of us need 18 hours a day of beauty sleep


----------



## Becky (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh and the shots are awesome! You whipped my panoramic butt! Still, I'll forgive you, older, wiser and all that. 

Great shots though seriously!


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't particular like the color of the sky, everything else is superb to my eyes. Maybe try shooting a bit earlier? Like a bit after sunset?


----------



## Becky (Dec 9, 2007)

That was the idea but it was pouring down with rain and a lot of the building/bridge lights hadn't been turned on yet unfortunately.


----------



## bellavita64 (Dec 9, 2007)

I think the sky looks very moody against the lights. I love the contrast between the two.


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice work Andy. 

Eric


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 10, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> I don't particular like the color of the sky, everything else is superb to my eyes. Maybe try shooting a bit earlier? Like a bit after sunset?



I know what you mean but London has a lot of light pollution hence the orange glow



bellavita64 said:


> I think the sky looks very moody against the lights. I love the contrast between the two.



thank you



AIRIC said:


> Nice work Andy.
> 
> Eric



cheers Eric


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2007)

I find the light-polluted sky perfect as background to all the blue lights in front of and attached to the SPEEDING :shock:  wheel!!!

You met by chance?
Really?

Well, if poor Becky was frozen stiff, do you know FOR HOW LONG she has been standing on that bridge? Unable to move? Maybe since you left her there last time ale: :shock: !?!?!??


----------



## tempra (Dec 10, 2007)

Great shots - I take it you took the tripod this time.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 10, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> I find the light-polluted sky perfect as background to all the blue lights in front of and attached to the SPEEDING :shock:  wheel!!!
> 
> You met by chance?



YES



LaFoto said:


> Really?


No



LaFoto said:


> Well, if poor Becky was frozen stiff, do you know FOR HOW LONG she has been standing on that bridge? Unable to move? Maybe since you left her there last time ale: :shock: !?!?!??



Think she had been there since last Monday night, in fact I heard that Ladbrokes.com are not taking bets any more on whether she will be there tonight 



tempra said:


> Great shots - I take it you took the tripod this time.


oh yes and I also took a tripod bag, but that's another story


----------



## Becky (Dec 10, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Think she had been there since last Monday night, in fact I heard that Ladbrokes.com are not taking bets any more on whether she will be there tonight



No comment.


----------



## ferny (Dec 10, 2007)

Why is London so far away? :meh:


Great looking shots. What time are you guys taking these? There's no-one around.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 10, 2007)

Gorgeous shots


----------



## Becky (Dec 10, 2007)

ferny said:


> There's no-one around.



We have that effect on people!!!

And far away my ass you're only in Luton!!!!!


----------



## ferny (Dec 10, 2007)

Stalker!!! How would you know where I live???!!!


Sarah is 35 miles away in Northampton. I can get there in 34-45 minutes. Once in 20 mins because it was an emergency. There aren't any ossyfers on here, are there? I wasn't speeding honest. It'll only cost me £8 in petrol getting there and back.

London is 35 miles away and it takes 90 minutes and £15 off-peak and £26 at other times. :greenpbl: Not to mention that I can have a piss for free in Northampton and their Burger Kings sell milkshakes.

Oh check the meet-up forum.


----------



## rob91 (Dec 10, 2007)

becky is pretty damn cute


----------



## zendianah (Dec 10, 2007)

Love the shots!


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 10, 2007)

Stunning as always LP  I can't pick a favorite!


----------



## doenoe (Dec 10, 2007)

great pics, the last one kicks buttocks


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 10, 2007)

doenoe said:


> great pics, the last one *kicks buttocks*



yeah and so does Becky, got the bruises to prove it


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 10, 2007)

ferny said:


> Why is London so far away? :meh:
> 
> 
> Great looking shots. What time are you guys taking these? There's no-one around.



Same distance for me mate but the difference is that I can make the effort ;-)

The pano was taken about 16.00 to 16.30 and the others were about a hour or so after that, there were people about but as the shutter speeds were long, about 15-45seconds they just blurred to nothing



Antarctican said:


> Gorgeous shots



thanky



zendianah said:


> Love the shots!



cheers



Tangerini said:


> Stunning as always LP  I can't pick a favorite!



ta



Antarctican said:


> ^^^



its true!!


----------



## Becky (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh you love it.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 10, 2007)

Becky said:


> Oh you love it.



yeah I know


----------



## doenoe (Dec 10, 2007)

i dont wanna know


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 10, 2007)

but next time I might have to wear these http://snowshackimages.com/cjimages/PRIPSHIPANDB.jpg


----------



## Becky (Dec 10, 2007)

Strangely resembles your space age tripod bag.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 10, 2007)

Becky said:


> Strangely resembles your space age tripod bag.



do not mention that thing on this forum please


----------



## Becky (Dec 10, 2007)

:lmao:


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 11, 2007)

:greenpbl:


----------



## doenoe (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## tempra (Dec 11, 2007)

Was it a *T*ripod *E*xtra *S*pecial *C*arrying *O*bject type bag?


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 13, 2007)

tempra said:


> Was it a *T*ripod *E*xtra *S*pecial *C*arrying *O*bject type bag?



 no but that would of been better


----------

